# Lady GaGa Telephone Video Inspired



## beezyfree (Mar 22, 2010)

GAGA'S:







MY RESULTS:




I KNOW MY 'MOLE' IS ON THE WRONG SIDE, BECAUSE I ALREADY HAVE A MOLE ON THAT SIDE, SO I DIDNT WANNA MAKE A FAKE ONE TO MATCH GAGA COMPLETELY, SO I JUST ENHANCED MY OWN MOLE WITH A BLACK EYE LINER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ITEMS USED:

BROWS_
MAC  - CARBON

EYES_
TF - SI
BEAUTIES FACTORY 120 PALETTE
+  DARK SILVER
+ WHITE
+ BROWN
+ BLACK
MAC - BLACKTRACK
COVERGIRL  - LASHBLAST
DAISO - #7's

LIPS_
NYX E/L - BLACK PENCIL
NYX  - HESTIA


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 22, 2010)

wow such a perfect replica .


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 22, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## NeonDollParts (Mar 22, 2010)

I actually think your is better. Your eyebrows are amazing


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 22, 2010)

_*thank you! i try *_


----------



## Babylard (Mar 22, 2010)

woww now all you need are pop can rollers hehe


----------



## riotlove (Mar 22, 2010)

i've seen all these people recreating these looks from these videos and this is the first and only one i've seen that actually looks perfectly like it! great job!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Mar 22, 2010)

Dang girl, this is a perfect replica!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 22, 2010)

You did a great job!


----------



## sarzio (Mar 22, 2010)

Fierce!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow you did a fantastic job! Well Done!


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 22, 2010)

*thank you so much you guys! i'm glad to see positive feedback!  tehehehe...*


----------



## CynthiRaa (Mar 22, 2010)

I acctually like yours more ;D
It looks amazing!!!


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 22, 2010)

loves it! the only thing missing are the pepsi can rollers haha.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Mar 22, 2010)

This is so amazing, I am majorly jealous of your skills.  You really suit the eyebrows too!


----------



## Sophie040 (Mar 22, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow! That's brilliant ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 22, 2010)

Good job. You look awesome.


----------



## shootout (Mar 22, 2010)

Amazing, great job.


----------



## makeba (Mar 22, 2010)

wow you rocked it girl


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow! You did a perfect job!


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 22, 2010)

great job!! it looks better!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 22, 2010)

Awesome !
your look is so much better than hers !


----------



## kittykit (Mar 22, 2010)

Stunning! I like yours better


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 22, 2010)

Excellent job!


----------



## fintia (Mar 22, 2010)

great job


----------



## angelisagemini (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, you did a great job!


----------



## blinkymei (Mar 22, 2010)

bold and fierce and it looks good on you


----------



## couturesista (Mar 22, 2010)

Great Job! I think I  like yours better!


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Mar 22, 2010)

great job, especially on the eyebrows!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2010)

Awesome!! I saw the video for the first time today. You did a great job!


----------



## queen_kitty (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow this is incredible! You did an amazing job! Really love the blending on the lips too, it has a very graphic look to it!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 22, 2010)

Fierce.


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 22, 2010)

_*thanks everyone! i loved the lips most as well! i think i might wear those lips out with PLAIN EYES one time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 23, 2010)

Madonna-ish!


----------



## brightkiwi (Mar 23, 2010)

perfect


----------



## teeezyy (Mar 23, 2010)

i like your version so much more. and the lips are awesome!


----------



## Candee Sparks (Mar 23, 2010)

Best interpretation I've seen to date. Epic win.


----------



## SHEloveMACnGOLD (Mar 23, 2010)

omg, i LOVE IT. i def wanted to try that out from the moment i saw the video!


----------



## deathcabber (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, that is amazing! Gorgeous! I would love to see the blue and black look from the kitchen scene too


----------



## thekatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

hot, this is probably the best one I've seen. nice job!


----------



## sextona2 (Mar 25, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Mar 27, 2010)

You're right freaking on!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Mar 27, 2010)

nailed it! Your lips look even better than hers!


----------



## joey444 (Mar 27, 2010)

Great great great job!


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 27, 2010)

OMG its exactly like hers!!! Great job I love it


----------



## meika79 (Mar 28, 2010)

You did an awesome job.


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 28, 2010)

*thank you everyone! *whoot whoot* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## nunu (Mar 29, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Mar 29, 2010)

Whoa!!!!!! Dead on and absolutely awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 29, 2010)

u did so good! this look reminds me of madonna so much.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 29, 2010)

up until i saw this one, i thought pixiwoo's was the best replica but you honestly put that one to shame (and i love them lol). very nice!


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 30, 2010)

_*awww thank you! thats an honor! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yea the look does look very much like Madonna's huh. hahha... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## pebblesbuddy (Apr 1, 2010)

Love It!


----------



## sayonara (Apr 1, 2010)

this looks even better to me ..


----------



## beautiijunkii (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome take on this look! You really nailed it!!


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hot!!!


----------



## beezyfree (Apr 9, 2010)

_*Thank You!*_


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2010)

Yours looks more suited for a music video than hers... I love it!


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice work!!


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 11, 2010)

wow yours looks way better! great job


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow, very much alike! Real gorgeous!


----------



## B-B-Bombshell (Apr 11, 2010)

only one word to describe your look ------------- A  W  E  S  O  M  E!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 11, 2010)

Amazing job!! I've seen a couple of tutorials with this look but yours is the best!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 12, 2010)

i hate lady gaga... but u make it good


----------



## beezyfree (Apr 13, 2010)

_*thanks everyone! wow, I didn't think mine actually tops Gaga's! thats nuts! but fashoooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_


----------



## mevish (Apr 13, 2010)

Gad Dyam this is amazing work thanks for the inspiration


----------



## joybelle (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow! Love the lip color. Great job.


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome replica...love it, especially lips!!!!


----------



## beezyfree (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you lovelies! When the video first came out I knew I just HAD to replicate it [=


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 29, 2011)

Excellent job!!


----------



## Stephy171 (Oct 29, 2011)

this is awesome.... i love love LOVE ur liner its so perfect!!


----------



## laurajean396 (Nov 1, 2011)

You version looks much better than hers!  I love it!


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

Amazing job! You look absolutely fierce.


----------



## luckyme (Nov 5, 2011)

I think your makeup looks MUCH better than Gaga's.


----------



## maira05 (Nov 7, 2011)

You look amazing, girl! Love it.
  	I gotta try this one, just waiting for a chance to do it.


----------



## Sylkii (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow that is amazing


----------

